# Microchip - Recovery Service



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Yogi's membership with HomeAgain expires this month and wanted to know what service DFC member's recommend or use at this time. All opinions and info welcomed....Thank You.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The microchip itself wont ever stop working. Just make sure your contact information stays current. I can't tell you how frustrating it is to scan a dog, get information just to find that its not current. 

As far as the membership goes, I don't see any advantage to it. Its not that expensive but its for basically a useless service.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I had my dogs chipped with the petlink and keep the chip current. Kenzie who I just rehomed, her info was updated to include her owners new info. but my info will always stay with her in case she is lost I want to know about it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My dogs are microchipped through AKC CAR - Companion Animal Recovery and they have a hot line # 1-800-252-7849

Its a non profit identification agency that has live operators 24/7/365 if your pet is lost or found. you can update the info on the web sight or call. Its a Lifetime membership.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I just had Lola microchipped when she was spayed last week. Home Again was the company for her chip too. I have never microchipped a pet before and find it all very confusing! How do I update the information if I don't renew my membership every year? Can I switch to another company if I find a better one? Please explain it to me!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Piper is microchipped... but we don't pay for a service for it... i'm puzzled as to the purpose of this? I mean all the information is on the chip itself...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I didn't have to pay for the service, it came with the microchip.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chelsy was originally with Home Again but when I did Rocky with AKC CAR - Companion Animal Recovery I was able to change her over to that service for free. Shade is now with them, even though he was originally done with some strange company through the rescue. I did pay to get him a new metal tag from them because he only had a cheap plastic tag from the place he was done at. I like that they keep a whole lot of contacts for you, from email to text to relatives numbers. 

The ACK CARE is lifetime. You pay for the registration and never have to pay again like Wags said. 

"AKC Companion Animal Recovery collar ID tags are automatically provided with every enrollment. Our collar tags provide quick and easy access to dedicated recovery experts via our 24/7 service. Unlike a standard pet tag with one phone number, your privacy is protected while AKC CAR provides the means to contact you via the various ways you may be reached: phone, email, and even text messaging. We can also reach out to any additional contact names that you provide, just in case you cannot be reached."


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

kathylcsw said:


> I just had Lola microchipped when she was spayed last week. Home Again was the company for her chip too. I have never microchipped a pet before and find it all very confusing! How do I update the information if I don't renew my membership every year? Can I switch to another company if I find a better one? Please explain it to me!


You have to call or go online and give them the microchip number (you can ask your vet for the number if they disnt give it to you) to register it. They ask for all your contact info. You don't need to pay for a service to update contact info. They will for sure ask you about upgrading it but you don't have to. It's just a way for them to make more money.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

4 of mine have Avid chips, and registered through Avid. Kola and Mousse have the AKC chips, and are registered there because that's how they came to me. I don't pay a membership for either.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

ours just has the information stored. we don't have to have a membership through ours, we just keep it updated. I'm going to look for our paperwork and i'll edit to add the name of it.

ETA :we got the Truepaws, by home again.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie and Windy both have AVID chips as well. A one off lifetime fee of roughly $24, unless you change addresses or owners, then I think it's about $6 to update the database.
If I move back home to NZ or Oz, then they both have to get a new microchip implanted, (down under chips are 15 digits), or I have to buy a reading gun for the current AVID chips so customs can use it to confirm my animals are indeed whom I say they are.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

When I purchase County Licenses they inquire about the chip # I think in the future there is going to be a discount on the fee if your dog is chipped. 

I think its a good incentive for people to chip there dogs. I have caught several dogs out where I live, people just dump the dogs and lately they are chipped. I was told that if someone witnesses a person dumping there animal, and the animal is chipped there is a possibility they will be fined and will not be able to own a dog or cat again. That sounds good. Some people don't like the county intrusion but for the sake of the animal I think it will help.:suspicious:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ours are chipped through Res Q, which is I believe Petlink. It was a one time fee of $14 and they are good for life. We just have to keep in updated.


----------

